# St peters ruby red ale



## wereprawn (15/6/14)

Been looking for an AG recipe for with no success. Anyone made a decent clone that they would care to share the recipe for? One of my favorite beers but at $8 a 500 ml bottle, it's way to expensive to buy many for my limited beer budget.


----------



## dicko (15/6/14)

Mate you could have a read through this topic http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/57823-st-peters-ruby-red-ale-kit-or-extract-ideas/
And maybe with some conversion from extract you could come up with a starter recipe and then tweak it from there.


----------



## wereprawn (15/6/14)

Thanks dicko. I'll try fourstars red ale , as suggested in the link , and tweak. Bloody elusive recipe for such a nice beer.

Cheers.


----------



## NealK (15/6/14)

If you know anyone going to the U.K you could ask them to pick up one of these for you
http://www.brewuk.co.uk/store/beerkits/st-peters/st-peters-ruby-red-3-0kg.html


----------



## Dualhead (18/6/14)

Let us know how you go, recently discovered this treat and planning on trying to emulate it soon too


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/14)

Search Pillar of Red ale.

Start with that basic grain bill to give the colour and change the hop bill to suit what your looking for


----------



## wereprawn (8/8/14)

Okay. Went with Stu's Pillar of Red, contrary to what i said earlier. Bloody top drop. Been on tap for 3 days now. Will need quite a bit of tweaking to emulate a SPRRA though. At least i have somewhere to start and an excellent beer on tap. Thanks Stu. Will report back on future attempts for those wanting to clone the Ruby Red.

Oh and should say i followed Stu,s recipe to the letter except i used M-07 British Ale.

Edit- Did not turn out red. Have a hunch it may have something to do with my water chemistry. Just got a water analysis copy from the council so will look into it.

Cheers.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (11/8/14)

I think I remember reading somewhere that the Ruby Red used Cascade and EKG hops, not 100% sure but it's a great beer that I'd like to try and clone myself. I might have to start doing some research, gives me an excuse to buy some anyway.


----------



## bconnery (11/8/14)

I had a look over on Jim's homebrew forum in the UK and found this.Not sure of source or accuracy but I suspect it is from one of the books floating around on UK beers.
Obviously gives you a fair scope on the Crystal but I think using something like CaraRed or Caraaroma would go well. Or you could mix it up between those and some dark crystal. 
St. Peters Ruby Red Ale
St. Peters Brewery - Bungay, Suffolk, UK
Category: Bitter
ABV: 4.3%
IBU: ≈22
Grainbill: 92.5% Pale, 5% Crystal Malt, 2.5% Chocolate Malt
Bittering Hops: Challenger (90 min)
Aroma Hops: Styrian/Savinjski Goldings, Cascade


----------



## wereprawn (18/4/17)

Reviving this thread to see if anyone's come close to a clone in recent times. Had a few more attempts in the last couple of years but just can't seem to get close.


----------

